# analog and digital c band



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

I bought a new-in-box Legacy analog satellite receiver.









I also have a DVB digital receiver. The analog unit is used to move the dish and to watch the last few in-the-clear analog channels, while the little dvb unit is for free-to-air digital. Problem is, I have to manually disconnect the coax from the Legacy receiver after it finishes moving the dish and attach it to the DVB receiver to tune in the FTA channels. On the back of the Legacy reciever there is a "loop connection" called "140 mhz IF" that it describes as used for connecting an interference filter.









I am wondering if I can run the dvb through those connections, so I don't have to jimmy with the wiring every time I move the dish? Do you all think this will work? I am doubtful since I think the dvb receiver needs 950 - 1450 mhz. Anyway, I was going to try just testing it, but then want to make sure it won't burn out anything if it's connected up for a couple of minutes.

There is also an output on the Legacy that is described as "baseband video" for a descrambler, but the digital receiver needs to work with the video and audio, so I don't think that will work. Also, it's an rca connector and the dvb receiver needs a coax input.

I understand that even though the Legacy receiver was new, it was actually manufactured in 1994, before DVB was around. I'm just hoping to find a workaround. If nothing else, I'll head over to Ratshak for some quick connectors....

So to summarize my questions:

1. Will it work to connect the dvb through the 140 mhz IF connections on the analog receiver to allow it to descramble the digital channels, or not?

2. Will it hurt anything if I just try to hook it up this way just for fun?

3. Is there some other way to split the cband coax to feed it to the analog and the digital receiver at the same time?

4. Are there any receivers out there that can do this, or that integrate a dvb receiver with an analog cband receiver?
As always, thanks for your help.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

1. Will it work to connect the dvb through the 140 mhz IF connections on the analog receiver to allow it to descramble the digital channels, or not?
Nope. Wrong frequency and not broad band. The 140mhz signal is tapped off after the tuner. 

2. Will it hurt anything if I just try to hook it up this way just for fun?
Probably because there is a voltage outputed from the input on the FTA receiver. This could damage the analog receiver.

3. Is there some other way to split the cband coax to feed it to the analog and the digital receiver at the same time?
A "power passive splitter" on the line from the satellite dish *should *work.

4. Are there any receivers out there that can do this, or that integrate a dvb receiver with an analog cband receiver?
I'll let an FTA expert jump in on that one.

As always, thanks for your help.


----------

